# Datenbank: Methode wegen doppelten User



## JIZZES (31. Jan 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und bin gerade am verzweifeln. Ich entwickel gerade eine kleine Anwendung mit mit einem Register und Login System. Jetzt will ich alle Exceptions abfangen und komme bei einer Methode von mir einfach nicht weiter:


```
static boolean equal(String user) {
        try {
            Statement st = GlobalDBVars.v_connection.createStatement();
            GlobalDBVars.rs = st.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM USERS WHERE EMAIL = ' " + user + " '");
           
            while (GlobalDBVars.rs.next()) {
                return false;
            }
        } catch (SQLException ex) {
            System.err.println("User bereits vorhanden");
        }
        return true;
    }
```

Was ich möchte: Wenn wieder ein User "Test" angelegt wird, soll eine Fehlermeldung kommen, dass es diesen User bereits schon gibt. ABer irgendwie liefert mir die Methode nichts zurück


----------



## JIZZES (31. Jan 2015)

okay, habs raus bekommen. Hat alles gestimmt  war nur zu blöd.. habe nur noch das Passwort vergessen anzugeben.


----------

